# Scudlayer announces a New Affiliate Program



## Scudlayer (Nov 4, 2015)

We are pleased to announce our *New* *Scudlayer Affiliate Program*!
*Scudlayer* (https://www.scudlayer.com) is a Internet Services Company focused on DDoS protection.
We offer quality DDoS Proxy Protection and Cloud VPS with affordable prices!

Now* you can earn promoting our products*!
Our Affiliate program aims to reward publishers and normal users to refer our brand and our services!

The affiliate program gives you up to *50% one time commission on customer purchases for a month* from your reference!
*The payout threshold is really low! Currently ONLY 30€!*

You can find all details about our program on our Affiliate Program Page or you can contact us for any question about!

The affiliate program subscription is totally* FREE! Start earning now!*


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 4, 2015)

Meh. Hardly "Industry News", more advertising. Also, a rebranding (from Nexeb) within a year?


----------



## Scudlayer (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi joepie91, I have never seen a press release to not advertise anything  . I chose this section because I searched in forum and I found other affiliate program announcement in this section. About rebranding, I do not understand the relevance to the topic.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Nov 4, 2015)

@Scudlayer I actually think the point @joepie91 made is rather relevant here.  You want other people to sell your product for you, but in the past you haven't even been good enough at running a brand that you killed it and changed your name, I think this says something about how you operate.  In my opinion most people who rebrand do so for only a few reasons:


1. They already horribly soiled their original brand by being a crappy host which caused them to loose popularity to begin with, so they change their name in hopes others won't notice and will decide to buy again.


2. Advertising: because they wanted a more catchy name (however, if you ask most people this is a bit of a dishonest practice to begin with because it means you don't think you could sell products if your name wasn't catchy).


3. You are purchased by another company and then they decided to discontinue your brand for theirs


The only truly valid reason being #3 with the other two seeming kinda hinky.  Another example of someone in this industry that did this where I believe it also had a negative effect on my opinion of them was 'Evorack' the now 'Rackulous' which re-branded with an even worse sounding name that just sounds silly to get away from their tarnished name and for advertising purposes.  Which made me loose a lot of faith in them when they did it and they are only now starting to gain it back.


Anyhow, I don't really care about your FUD, but I think it is important to know that you rebranded and honestly it would be more important to include why you did that in a post like this, in my opinion.  So in the long run, I am happy Joepie91 came here and mentioned that as I think customers should consider these things when selecting to sell products for and host with a company.


my 2 cents.


Cheers!


----------



## HH-Jake (Nov 4, 2015)

I agree, this is more advertising to me


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 4, 2015)

Scudlayer said:


> Hi joepie91, I have never seen a press release to not advertise anything  . I chose this section because I searched in forum and I found other affiliate program announcement in this section. About rebranding, I do not understand the relevance to the topic.



If you had a look at the section you're posting in, you would realize that it is called "Industry News" and not "Press Releases" for a reason. This section is used for *news about the industry*, not generally posted by the company itself, and definitely not thinly disguised advertisements. This isn't "industry news".


----------



## Scudlayer (Nov 4, 2015)

@TheLinuxBug, your post makes sense, because you have argued your concerns, while the other honestly it appeared me (and I apologize if it is not so) purely polemical (starting from the 'Hardly "Industry News", more advertising').

However, we have not changed the name for any of the reasons you listed. 

As you can see in the Scudlayer blog, we publicly advertised we changed brand name (https://www.scudlayer.com/blog/en/2015/06/nexeb-becomes-scudlayer) with the reasons. Being reliable and transparent is one of our missions as you can see.  

I can understand concerns in so early brand change. We chose to change it in June just because being still a young startup, there were few problems in changing. However the main reason for making the change was with some technical issues that we encountered with the name, that being a young startup, we found it easier to solve by changing brand name. 
We chose the first name with a policy, but we had not considered other issues with the second name we kept in mind, and we are now much more satisfied also because it communicates better what we are. 

I hope this can help.


----------



## Scudlayer (Nov 4, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> If you had a look at the section you're posting in, you would realize that it is called "Industry News" and not "Press Releases" for a reason. This section is used for *news about the industry*, not generally posted by the company itself, and definitely not thinly disguised advertisements. This isn't "industry news".



Almost all "*news about industry*" that I see here, are about new products, services, data centers, etc. ->* ie advertising for such companies.*
Yet I do not think you go in the other threads to accuse advertising and even in the *other affiliate programs announcement in this section.*


However, if you think my post is in the wrong section, I think you should report it to the moderators not argue with me about that. I explained that in choosing I have relied on the fact that there are other threads in this section with the same topic, but you appear me purely interested in arguing. I apologize if I wrong.


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 4, 2015)

Scudlayer said:


> Almost all "*news about industry*" that I see here, are about new products, services, data centers, etc. ->* ie advertising for such companies.*
> Yet I do not think you go in the other threads to accuse advertising and even in the *other affiliate programs announcement in this section.*



Have a look at the posters of said threads. As I already said, it's rarely the companies themselves - it's forum users who are reporting on what is happening elsewhere in the industry. Generally in a _neutral_ manner, not a glossy 'press release'.



Scudlayer said:


> However, if you think my post is in the wrong section, I think you should report it to the moderators not argue with me about that. I explained that in choosing I have relied on the fact that there are other threads in this section with the same topic, but you appear me purely interested in arguing. I apologize if I wrong.



It's not about arguing. It's about not liking the pretentious 'press release' thing that companies tend to do, and especially the presenting it as 'news' when it really isn't, because news is supposed to have an objective point of view, not a list of marketing bulletpoints.


As for reporting it: I do not believe that your post is against the VPSBoard rules. I'm simply expressing my dissatisfaction with it. This is above all a community, not a billboard.


----------



## drmike (Nov 4, 2015)

OP is within the rules.  


There is a place for press and frankly something that is a non-mention thing to me is something major to other shops.  It's tough when allowing press releases, you take the good with the (mostly) fluff.


I'd like to hear more about ScudLayer and this protection though.. who does such for them?  Capacity? Locations?


----------



## Scudlayer (Nov 4, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Have a look at the posters of said threads. As I already said, it's rarely the companies themselves - it's forum users who are reporting on what is happening elsewhere in the industry. Generally in a _neutral_ manner, not a glossy 'press release'.
> 
> 
> It's not about arguing. It's about not liking the pretentious 'press release' thing that companies tend to do, and especially the presenting it as 'news' when it really isn't, because news is supposed to have an objective point of view, not a list of marketing bulletpoints.
> ...



As I told I searched in this forum other affiliate announcement topics, and I found it in this section, so I posted here. We launched the program now, therefore it's really a news, and I think this is the right section for this post. Should I not report a news, only because I'm the subject? If I say something false, you can always disprove. I think I have given useful information for those interested in this community 

I can understand your point of view, but I personally don't think right OT this thead for your thoughts. I think you could start a new thread to discuss generically about your thoughts with Admin and other users... without argue with me. IMHO.


----------



## Scudlayer (Nov 4, 2015)

@drmike
You can find all the information on our website for every our service


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 4, 2015)

> we are now much more satisfied also because it communicates better what we are.



One of the definitions of "scud" in Scotland is naked.  



> I'd like to hear more about ScudLayer and this protection though.. who does such for them?  Capacity? Locations?



I am also curious about their DDoS protection offerings since their own website is hosted on SeFlow's FlexCloud in Strasbourg (OVH).


----------



## joepie91 (Nov 4, 2015)

Scudlayer said:


> Should I not report a news, only because I'm the subject?



You're not "reporting". You're advertising. Those are two _fundamentally_ different things.


Reporting is done by neutral third parties.


----------



## Scudlayer (Nov 5, 2015)

@joepie91 Ok, you're still here to argue with me, although you admitted that I have not violated any rule, and I explained the reason I used this section.   
@DomainBop So if a provider doesn't directly own datacenters, and fibers across the world, is it unworthy to sell good services to customers?
I think that the purpose of a provider and a company is to offer the product that the customer wants. I do not like to discuss about insinuations.

Everybody can purchase services from us, and can evaluate directly their quality and our company reliability. Who want join our affiliate program can buy our service and find out directly if he should refer us.


----------

